# Word of the Day: quiver



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

Cheat Sheet:
noun / a slight trembling movement or sound, especially one caused by a sudden strong emotion.
noun / a container for holding arrows, bolts, darts, or javelins. It can be carried on an archer's body.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

My daughter took up archery and kept her Arrows in a quiver....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

When he looked up and saw that the wild animal, he'd sought to locate and photograph,
was directly  in front of himself, 
he began quivering in his boots! 

I love that old phrase.... 'quivering in his boots' 
So I just wanted to find a way to use it!


----------



## debodun (Jun 17, 2020)

I quiver when I see the archers putting their arrows in a quiver.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 17, 2020)

"Clem, what'cha think 'bout this plague?"
"It do put a quiver in you, don't it."


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2020)

My friend was quivering and shaking before she walked down the wedding aisle with her Father and Mother.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2020)

A G5 Head-Loc Six-Arrow Quiver is on sale at Cabela's for $49.99.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

"I'm all of a-quiver", she declared after her lover went down on one knee and asked her to marry him.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2020)

Horses quiver to rid them selves of  flies   and saddle blankets.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2020)

Some  dogs quiver  with excitement when they see their owner.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2020)

Hunting  dogs quiver   when they see  rabbits.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Cats  often quiver, as well, 
with seemingly pent up excitement,
while watching a small potential prey,
of a bird or a mouse, even if they never actually hunt for their food,
and are solely docile housecats, peering out a window from indoors.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2020)

My hands are quivering from  running the sander.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, quiver me shivers, if that ain't my old school mate, Chuckles!

(Okay, that's totally made-up on my part.  ! There's no expression like that one! )


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm quivering in fear because a tick just fell out of my hair!!!  (True story, after working in the weeds today)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

Compliments to all for these really creative posts!  These were fun!


----------

